# Gol di Messi Barcellona - Bayern 6 Maggio 2015



## admin (6 Maggio 2015)

Leo Messi alieno. L'argentino ha segnato due gol straordinari, in particolare il secondo, nella semifinale di Champions League tra Barcellona e Bayern Monaco disputata il 6 Maggio 2015.

*Video dei due gol di Messi qui in basso al secondo e terzo post*


----------



## admin (6 Maggio 2015)

Primo gol di Messi Barcellona - Bayern. 

VIDEO


----------



## admin (6 Maggio 2015)

Video del secondo gol di Messi in Barcellona - Bayern Monaco


----------



## admin (6 Maggio 2015)

Terzo gol Neymar

Video


----------



## cremone (6 Maggio 2015)

Questo è il calcio


----------



## mr.wolf (6 Maggio 2015)

il secondo gol di Messi è da paura


----------



## mandraghe (6 Maggio 2015)

Mah, secondo me il gol che ha fatto ieri CR7 vale entrambi i gol dell'argentino, non c'è paragone.


----------



## Heaven (6 Maggio 2015)

Ma non si sta esagerando con il secondo goal di Messi? Per carità bel goal, per di più contro Neuer, ma già si parla di goal dell'anno, a me non sembra qualcosa di irripetibile e indimenticabile.. È il classico goal alla messi


----------



## Snake (7 Maggio 2015)

Heaven ha scritto:


> Ma non si sta esagerando con il secondo goal di Messi? Per carità bel goal, per di più contro Neuer, ma già si parla di goal dell'anno, a me non sembra qualcosa di irripetibile e indimenticabile.. È il classico goal alla messi



sarebbe interessante sapere quanti gol ha subito Neuer su cucchiaio, credo che la meraviglia del gol sia proprio quella, poi hai detto bene, classico gol alla Messi, gol che fa solo Messi....


----------



## Marchisio89 (7 Maggio 2015)

Boateng scandaloso comunque, cade a terra come se gli avessero sparato ahahah.



Heaven ha scritto:


> Ma non si sta esagerando con il secondo goal di Messi? Per carità bel goal, per di più contro Neuer, ma già si parla di goal dell'anno, a me non sembra qualcosa di irripetibile e indimenticabile.. È il classico goal alla messi


Ma infatti, in Spagna di gol cosí ne fa tantissimi.


----------



## ed.vedder77 (7 Maggio 2015)

Snake ha scritto:


> sarebbe interessante sapere quanti gol ha subito Neuer su cucchiaio, credo che la meraviglia del gol sia proprio quella, poi hai detto bene, classico gol alla Messi, gol che fa solo Messi....



Gol che fa solo messi ,hai detto bene.Una meraviglia....portati in finale da un gol capolavoro....freddezza tecnica genio,qui c e tutto mica solo il cucchiaio...un giocatore normale avrebbe tirato una punta addosso al portiere...no fantastico.
Meritano la finale emsoprattuto di vincerla.


----------



## smallball (7 Maggio 2015)

il secondo goal e' da vedere e rivedere infinite volte,poesia pura


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (8 Maggio 2015)

Ahahaha non è niente di stratosferico!! 

Un pirla che si butta a terra sfiancato (Boateng) e un normale pallonetto. E' come un normale canestro in una partita di cento canestri, di buona fattura certamente, ma nulla di eclatante.


----------



## MissRossonera (8 Maggio 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Video del secondo gol di Messi in Barcellona - Bayern Monaco



Per carità,è un gol stupendo,ma proprio perchè è lui mi pare che si sia creato troppo clamore su questa cosa. Ne ha fatti tantissimi di gol sensazionali,non è mica il primo!
P.s. Dopo quest'ennesimo episodio mio fratello la borraccia di Messi che ha ricevuto da Madrid (com'è strana la vita ) la porta pure a tavola,io per forza di cose sto tappetto non posso più vederlo neanche in foto... #SaveMe!! xD


----------



## mandraghe (10 Maggio 2015)

MissRossonera ha scritto:


> Per carità,è un gol stupendo,ma proprio perchè è lui mi pare che si sia creato troppo clamore su questa cosa. Ne ha fatti tantissimi di gol sensazionali,non è mica il primo!




Hai detto bene non è il primo che fa, infatti il sensazionalismo deriva dal fatto che la Pulce ha voluto ricopiare pari pari un gol che fece nel 2009


----------



## O Animal (10 Maggio 2015)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Hai detto bene non è il primo che fa, infatti il sensazionalismo deriva dal fatto che la Pulce ha voluto ricopiare pari pari un gol che fece nel 2009



Eh ma con Zlatan in squadra è più facile fare certe cose... Chiedilo a Nocerino...


----------



## Shevchenko (10 Maggio 2015)

Non voglio andare troppo off topic,ma per me uno dei gol piu' belli di Messi e' questo.
L'ho visto in diretta insieme a mio fratello.Il bello e' che quando si e' presentato davanti alla difesa io ho detto ad alta voce "Ma che vuoi che faccia?Ormai l'hanno chiuso,non ha spazio" Da fermo fare un gol del genere e' roba illegale e impensabilie.Dov'e' passato?
Ovvio che non voglio paragonare il blasone e la forza del Bayern a quella dell'Atletico Bilbao,ma per me questo resta uno dei gol piu' belli della sua carriera.Senza contare che e' stato pure il gol decisivo per sbloccare la partita.


----------

